
Past perspectives on the present era of abrupt Arctic climate change - makerofspoons
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41558-020-0860-7
======
makerofspoons
From the abstract, this is the key takeway: "We argue that the Arctic is
currently experiencing an abrupt climate change event, and that climate models
underestimate this ongoing warming."

